# HD Locals?



## Misbehaving (Dec 8, 2006)

I live in Arkansas and I am considering signing up for DISH. If I sign up for their HD package and get the local channels, does that mean the local channels will be in HD also? I am confused about this. Appreciate any help I can get?


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

Not likely, they are only available in the larger markets at this time.


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

Go to their website and click on Programming and then Locals. Put in your address and it will bring up local channels that you can get from Dish under the heading "Local channels currently available in this package:". Only channels with a -DT (example: WKYC-DT) after them will be HD from Dish. If there are no -DT stations on that section, you will not receive HD locals from Dish. There is a section below that section under the heading "Local HD channels currently available with an Over the Air Antenna:" that shows digital channels you MAY be able to pick up with an antenna. You could attch the antenna to your HD DVR and record from those channels as well.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

HD Locals


```
KABC DT 53 (ABC) Los Angeles KABC 6306 10 129° E*5     Local - LA (6*)(DD) 
 KCBS DT 60 (CBS)  Los Angeles KCBS 6307 10 129° E*5     Local - LA (6*)(DD) 
 KNBC DT 36 (NBC) SAP  Los Angeles KNBC 6308 10 129° E*5     Local - LA (6*)(DD) 
 KTTV DT 65 (Fox)  Los Angeles KTTV 6309 19 129° E*5     Local - LA (6*)(DD) 
   WLS DT 52 (ABC) Chicago WLS 6312 12 129° E*5     Local - Chicago (6*)(DD) 
 WBBM DT 3 (CBS) Chicago WBBM 6313 12 129° E*5     Local - Chicago (6*)(DD) 
 WMAQ DT 29 (NBC) Chicago WMAQ 6314 12 129° E*5     Local - Chicago (6*)(DD) 
 WFLD DT 31 (Fox) Chicago WFLD 6315 12 129° E*5     Local - Chicago (6*)(DD) 
   KOAT DT (ABC) Albuquerque, NM (MPEG-4) KOAT 6324 7 129° E*5     Local - Alb. (6*)(DD) 
 KRQE DT  (CBS) Albuquerque, NM (MPEG-4) KRQE 6325 7 129° E*5     (1) 
 KOB DT (NBC) Albuquerque, NM (MPEG-4) KOB 6326 7 129° E*5     Local - Alb. (6*)(DD) 
 KASA DT (Fox) Albuquerque, NM (MPEG-4) KASA 6327 7 129° E*5     Local - Alb. (6*)(DD) 
   KMGH TV (ABC) Denver, CO KMGH 6330 2 129° E*5     Local - Denver (6*)(DD) 
 KCNC TV (CBS) Denver, CO KCNC 6331 2 129° E*5     Local - Denver (6*)(DD) 
 KUSA TV (NBC) Denver, CO KUSA 6332 2 129° E*5     Local - Denver (6*)(DD) 
 KDVR TV (Fox) Denver, CO KDVR 6333 2 129° E*5     Local - Denver (6*)(DD) 
   WKRN DT (ABC) Nashville, TN WKRN 6340 13 129° E*5     Local - Nashville (6*)(DD) 
 WTVF DT (CBS) Nashville, TN WTVF 6341 13 129° E*5     Local - Nashville (6*)(DD) 
 WSMV DT (NBC) Nashville, TN WSMV 6342 13 129° E*5     Local - Nashville (6*)(DD) 
 WZTV DT (Fox) Nashville, TN WZTV 6342 13 129° E*5     Local - Nashville (6*)(DD) 
   KSTP TV (ABC) St. Paul, MN KSTP 6347 9 129° E*5     Local - Minneapolis (6*)(DD) 
 WCCO TV (CBS) Minneapolis, MN WCCO 6348 9 129° E*5     Local - Minneapolis (6*)(DD) 
 KARE TV (NBC) Minneapolis, MN KARE 6349 9 129° E*5     Local - Minneapolis (6*)(DD) 
 KMSP TV (Fox) Minneapolis, MN KMSP 6350 9 129° E*5     Local - Minneapolis (6*)(DD) 
   WSB DT (ABC) SAP Atlanta, GA WSB 6365 4 129° E*5     Local - Atlanta (6*)(DD) 
 WGCL DT (CBS) SAP Atlanta, GA WGCL 6366 4 129° E*5     Local - Atlanta (6*)(DD) 
 WXIA DT (NBC) Atlanta, GA WXIA 6367 4 129° E*5     Local - Atlanta (6*)(DD) 
 WAGA DT (Fox) SAP Atlanta, GA WAGA 6368 4 129° E*5     Local - Atlanta (6*)(DD) 
   KTVX DT (ABC) Salt Lake City, UT KTVX 6371 18 129° E*5     (1) 
 KUTV DT (CBS) Salt Lake City, UT KUTV 6372 18 129° E*5     Local - SLC (6*)(DD) 
 KSL DT  (NBC) Salt Lake City, UT KSL 6373 18 129° E*5     Local - SLC (6*)(DD) 
 KSTU DT (Fox) Salt Lake City, UT KSTU 6374 18 129° E*5     Local - SLC (6*)(DD) 
   KMBC DT (ABC) Kansas City, MO KMBC 6377 1 129° E*5     Local - KC (6*)(DD) 
 KCTV DT (CBS) Kansas City, MO KCTV 6378 1 129° E*5     Local - KC (6*)(DD) 
 KSHB DT (NBC) Kansas City, MO KSHB 6379 1 129° E*5     Local - KC (6*)(DD) 
 WDAF DT (Fox) Kansas City, MO WDAF 6380 1 129° E*5     Local - KC (6*)(DD)
```


```
KGO DT (ABC) San Francisco, CA KGO 6438 7s4 119° E*7     LOCAL - SF (6*)(DD) 
 KPIX DT (CBS) San Francisco, CA KPIX 6439 7s4 119° E*7     LOCAL - SF (6*)(DD) 
 KNTV DT (NBC) San Francisco, CA KNTV 6440 7s4 119° E*7     LOCAL - SF (6*)(DD) 
 KTVU DT (Fox) San Francisco, CA KTVU 6441 7s4 119° E*7     LOCAL - SF (6*)(DD)
```


```
WFAA DT (ABC) Dallas, TX WFAA 6383 31s21 110° E*10     LOCAL - Dallas (6*)(DD) 
 KTVT DT  (CBS) Dallas, TX KTVT 6384 31s21 110° E*10     LOCAL - Dallas (6*)(DD) 
 KXAS DT (NBC) Dallas, TX KXAS 6385 31s21 110° E*10     LOCAL - Dallas (6*)(DD) 
 KDFW DT (Fox) Dallas, TX KDFW 6386 31s21 110° E*10     LOCAL - Dallas (6*)(DD) 
   KTRK DT (ABC) Houston, TX KTRK 6389 4s16 110° E*10     LOCAL - Houston (6*)(DD) 
 KHOU DT (CBS) Houston, TX KHOU 6390 4s16 110° E*10     LOCAL - Houston (6*)(DD) 
 KPRC DT (NBC) Houston, TX KPRC 6391 4s16 110° E*10     LOCAL - Houston (6*)(DD) 
 KRIV DT (Fox) Houston, TX KRIV 6392 4s16 110° E*10     LOCAL - Houston (6*)(DD) 
   KXTV DT (ABC) Sacramento, CA KXTV 6395 18s43 110° E*10     LOCAL - Sac. (6*)(DD) 
 KOVR DT (CBS) Sacramento, CA KOVR 6396 18s43 110° E*10     LOCAL - Sac. (6*)(DD) 
 KCRA DT (NBC) Sacramento, CA KCRA 6397 18s43 110° E*10     LOCAL - Sac. (6*)(DD) 
 KTXL DT (Fox) Sacramento, CA KTXL             (14) 
 KQCA DT (MyTV) Sacramento, CA KQCA 6399 18s43 110° E*10     LOCAL - Sac. (6*)(DD) 
   WPLG DT (ABC) Miami, FL WPLG 6401 12s1 110° E*10     LOCAL - Miami (6*)(DD) 
 WFOR DT (CBS) Miami, FL WFOR 6402 12s1 110° E*10     LOCAL - Miami (6*)(DD) 
 WTVJ DT (NBC) Miami, FL WTVJ 6403 12s1 110° E*10     LOCAL - Miami (6*)(DD) 
 WSVN DT (Fox) Miami, FL WSVN 6404 12s1 110° E*10     LOCAL - Miami (6*)(DD) 
   KGTV DT (ABC) San Diego, CA KGTV 6407 29s39 110° E*10     LOCAL - San Diego (6*)(DD) 
 KFMB DT (CBS) San Diego, CA KFMB 6408 29s39 110° E*10     LOCAL - San Diego (6*)(DD) 
 KNSD DT (NBC) San Diego, CA KNSD 6409 29s39 110° E*10     LOCAL - San Diego (6*)(DD) 
 XETV DT (Fox) San Diego, CA XETV 6410 29s39 110° E*10     LOCAL - San Diego (6*)(DD) 
   KOMO DT (ABC) Seattle, WA KOMO 6414 4s45 110° E*10     LOCAL - Seattle (6*)(DD) 
 KIRO DT (CBS) Seattle, WA KIRO 6415 4s45 110° E*10     LOCAL - Seattle (6*)(DD) 
 KING DT (NBC) Seattle, WA KING 6416 4s45 110° E*10     LOCAL - Seattle (6*)(DD) 
 KCPQ DT (Fox) Seattle, WA KCPQ             (14) 
   KATU DT (ABC) Portland, OR KATU 6420 29s44 110° E*10     LOCAL - Portland OR (6*)(DD) 
 KOIN DT (CBS) Portland, OR KOIN 6421 29s44 110° E*10     LOCAL - Portland OR (6*)(DD) 
 KGW DT (NBC) Portland, OR KGW 6422 29s44 110° E*10     LOCAL - Portland OR (6*)(DD) 
 KPTV DT (Fox) Portland, OR KPTV 6423 29s44 110° E*10     LOCAL - Portland OR (6*)(DD) 
   KSAT DT (ABC) San Antonio, TX KSAT 6426 25s22 110° E*10     LOCAL - San Antonio (6*)(DD) 
 KENS DT (CBS) San Antonio, TX KENS 6427 25s22 110° E*10     LOCAL - San Antonio (6*)(DD) 
 WOAI DT (NBC) San Antonio, TX WOAI 6428 25s22 110° E*10     (1) Retrans Consent 
 KABB DT (Fox) San Antonio, TX KABB 6429 25s22 110° E*10     LOCAL - San Antonio (6*)(DD) 
   KXLY DT (ABC) Spokane, WA KXLY 6432 20s40 110° E*10     LOCAL - Spokane (6*)(DD) 
 KREM DT (CBS) Spokane, WA KREM 6433 20s40 110° E*10     LOCAL - Spokane (6*)(DD) 
 KHQ DT (NBC) Spokane, WA KHQ 6434 20s40 110° E*10     LOCAL - Spokane (6*)(DD) 
 KAYU DT (Fox) Spokane, WA KAYU 6435 20s40 110° E*10     LOCAL - Spokane (6*)(DD) 
   KNXV DT (ABC) Phoenix, AZ KNXV 6446 18s35 110° E*10     LOCAL - Phoenix (6*)(DD) 
 KPHO DT (CBS) Phoenix, AZ KPHO 6447 18s35 110° E*10     LOCAL - Phoenix (6*)(DD) 
 KPNX DT (NBC) Phoenix, AZ KPNX 6448 18s35 110° E*10     LOCAL - Phoenix (6*)(DD) 
 KSAZ DT (Fox) Phoenix, AZ KSAZ 6449 18s35 110° E*10     LOCAL - Phoenix (6*)(DD) 
 KTVK DT (Ind) KTVK 6450 20s35 110° E*10     (1)
```


```
KDNL DT (ABC) St. Louis, MO KDNL 6453 20 118° AMC16     LOCAL - St. Louis (6*)(DD) 
 KMOV DT (CBS) St. Louis, MO KMOV 6454 20 118° AMC16     LOCAL - St. Louis (6*)(DD) 
 KSDK DT (NBC) St. Louis, MO KSDK 6455 24 118° AMC16     LOCAL - St. Louis (6*)(DD) 
 KTVI DT (Fox) St. Louis, MO KTVI 6456 24 118° AMC16     LOCAL - St. Louis (6*)(DD) 
   WXYZ DT (ABC) Detroit, MI WXYZ 6459 4 118° AMC16     LOCAL - Detroit (6*)(DD) 
 WWJ DT  (CBS) Detroit, MI WWJ 6460 4 118° AMC16     LOCAL - Detroit (6*)(DD) 
 WDIV DT (NBC) Detroit, MI WDIV 6461 5 118° AMC16     LOCAL - Detroit (6*)(DD) 
 WJBK DT (Fox) Detroit, MI WJBK 6462 5 118° AMC16     LOCAL - Detroit (6*)(DD) 
   WTVD DT (ABC) Durham, NC WTVD 6465 19 118° AMC16     Local - Raleigh 
 WRAL DT (CBS) Goldsboro, NC WRAL 6466 19 118° AMC16     (1) 
 WNCN DT (NBC) Raleigh, NC WNCN 6467 22 118° AMC16     Local - Raleigh 
 WRAZ DT (Fox) Raleigh, NC WRAZ 6468 22 118° AMC16     (1)  
   WTAE DT (ABC) Pittsburgh, PA WTAE 6477 15 118° AMC16     Local - Pittsburgh 
 KDKA DT (CBS) Pittsburgh, PA KDKA 6478 15 118° AMC16     Local - Pittsburgh 
 WPXI DT (NBC) Pittsburgh, PA WPXI 6479 16 118° AMC16     Local - Pittsburgh 
 WPGH DT (Fox) Pittsburgh, PA WPGH 6480 16 118° AMC16     Local - Pittsburgh 
   Korean Broadcasting Service America KBS 9850 17 118° AMC16 AT60 DL2 FREE PI Pack.  GWP
```


```
WABC DT 45 (ABC) SAP New York WABC 6300 17 61.5° E*12     Local - NYC 
 WCBS DT 56 (CBS) New York WCBS 6301 17 61.5° E*12     Local - NYC 
 WNBC DT 28 (NBC) SAP New York WNBC 6302 17 61.5° E*12     Local - NYC 
 WNYW DT 44 (Fox) SAP New York WNYW 6303 19 61.5° E*12     Local - NYC 
 WCVB DT 20 (ABC) Boston WCVB 6318 21 61.5° E*12     Local - Boston 
 WBZ DT 30 (CBS) Boston WBZ 6319 21 61.5° E*12     Local - Boston 
 WHDH DT 42 (NBC) Boston WHDH 6320 21 61.5° E*12     Local - Boston 
 WFXT DT 31 (Fox) Boston WFXT 6321 21 61.5° E*12     Local - Boston 
 WPVI TV (ABC) SAP Philadelphia, PA  WPVI 6353 11 61.5° E*12     Local - Philly 
 KYW TV (CBS) Philadelphia, PA KYW 6354 11 61.5° E*12     Local - Philly 
 WCAU TV (NBC)SAP Philadelphia, PA WCAU 6355 11 61.5° E*12     Local - Philly 
 WTXF TV (Fox)SAP Philadelphia, PA WTXF 6356 11 61.5° E*12     Local - Philly 
 WJLA DT  (ABC) Washington, DC WJLA 6359 5 61.5° E*12     Local - DC 
 WUSA DT (CBS) Washington, DC WUSA 6360 5 61.5° E*12     Local - DC 
 WRC DT  (NBC) Washington, DC WRC 6361 5 61.5° E*12     Local - DC 
 WTTG DT  (Fox) Washington, DC WTTG 6362 5 61.5° E*12     Local - DC
```


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm assuming your source is http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm ?


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

James Long said:


> I'm assuming your source is http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm ?


Yep!


----------



## Roadking2003 (Dec 18, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> Yep!


Do you have a source for information about when local HD channels will be available from Dish? Specifically, Austin?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

It was planned for 2006 along with 19 others that aren't going to make it. Nothing for AR has been announced.

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm


----------

